# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Правда, что в Индии дешевле?

## Богдан Волынский

Из моих знакомых никто в Индии не бывал, поэтому хочу обратиться к вам. Это правда, что Индия является не дорогой страной, что доход в этой стране в несколько сот долларов считается хорошим. И что путешествовать по этой стране тоже можно не дорого - дешевая еда, дешевые гостиницы и т.д.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Правда.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

> Правда.


А во сколько может обойтись двухнедельное пребывание в Индии? Ну чтобы поездить по нескольким городам, увидеть достопримечательности, попробовать местную кухню. 
И еще интересует вопрос, если пожить пол года-год в этой стране, на какой бюджет нужно ориентироваться?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Гостиница минимум 100-150 рупий в сутки с человека - условия самые аскетичные. Столько же в сутки на питание, если питаться хорошо. Кушать можно вообще в храмах на бесплатной раздаче. Только там очень остро, как правило. В Маяпуре все дороже раза в два, в Южной Индии - дешевле.
Поезда стоят примерно как в России.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Извините, а в долларах это сколько?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Извините, а в долларах это сколько?


Пользуйтесь, пожалуйста, поиском в интернете. 
100 INR = 2.2400 USD

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Так это что получается, за 10 долларов в день можно жить в госинице и хорошо питаться ?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Можно. Но очень аскетично. Как правило, европейцы предпочитают более комфортные условия.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Ну я так понял, что за 20-30 долларов в день можно "шиковать" ))

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

немного дороже,если хочешь жить в человеческих условиях.мы во Вриндаване жили за 300 рупий в день-комната,кухня,туалет.без кондёра,туалет типа сортир,душ без горячей воды,электричество периодически выключали,и крыски приходили :smilies: ).гест-хаус в ИСКОНовском храме стоил 500 рупий.в других городах приличный отель не дешевле 800 рупий,в Mumbai сутки в храмовской гостинице около 2 500 рупий-одноместный с кондером.
обед в ресторане,где минимальный риск отравиться от 250 рупий на человека.продукты,да -дешевле.в зависимости от местности и сезона цена может отличатся.сахар-25,рис самый дешевый-35,окра-25,картоха-15,огурцы-20,капусты маленький кочанчик в сезон-5 рупий,5 бананов-10 рупий,дыни-60,манго в сезон -от 40-60,арбуз 10-15 за кг,поллитра йогурта до 15 ,панир 200 гр-25 рупий,сладости(бурфи,сандеш и пр)-170-300 за кг.со сладостями мухлюют много,кроме как в храме не советую покупать -вместо гхи используют растилку,бяка

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Да, продукты не дорогие, например, у нас на Украине 1кг. риса стоит порядка 1,5 доллара, бананы не помню килограм сколько но вот 5 штук будет около 1 - 1,25

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

с европейцев любят дороже взять :smilies: имейте ввиду.это там спорт такой.особенно рикши.в Мумбаи и Дели очень разорительно!!дешевле 70 рупий(это если трошки ехать) они даже не соглашаются,а так могут запросить 200-300,хотя у них счетчики стоят..поосле 7 вроде платить принято по двойному тарифу..

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А индусы отличают русских от европейцев?

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Я думаю также как мы отличает японцев от китайцев

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Здесь был оффтоп, оффтопа больше нет. Уважаемые вайшнавы, давайте придерживаться темы.

----------


## Aleksandr

Почитал, не очень то и дешево.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Почитал, не очень то и дешево.


Но уж подешевле, чем у нас.

----------


## Aleksandr

> Но уж подешевле, чем у нас.


Ну если в москве, то реально дешевле, а так все относительно, много но и много условностей.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ну если в москве, то реально дешевле, а так все относительно, много но и много условностей.


Все равно дешевле, чем в России.

----------


## Mandir

Подскажите, где сразу по приезду в Дели можно купить недорого дхоти и курту. На какую сумму в рупиях ориентироваться. И как  добраться (и дешевле) в то место из аэропорта.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Прямо напротив центрального ж/д вокзала Дели есть рынок "Майн базар" - там все можно купить, недорого. От аэропорта самое дешевое туда доехать на рейсовом автобусе. Там же самые дешевые гостиницы в Дели.

----------


## Mandir

Благодарю вас, Лакшмана-прана прабху.

----------


## Maral Alim

> Из моих знакомых никто в Индии не бывал, поэтому хочу обратиться к вам. Это правда, что Индия является не дорогой страной, что доход в этой стране в несколько сот долларов считается хорошим. И что путешествовать по этой стране тоже можно не дорого - дешевая еда, дешевые гостиницы и т.д.


 ниче себе дешевая страна :blink:  бензин за 2 года с 40 руппий стал 70. из-за этого на все остальные товары подорожали. впрочем гречка, горох, мунг (то есть маш), и остальные зерна кроме риса на севере у Вас там дешевле чем здесь.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

уже 70?ничо се инфляция!полгода назад был 55 примерно...
а за электричество счета какие,я молчу..хотя конечно паломников это не затрагивает.но Индия никак не дешевая.ИМХО

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна Ананга Манджари Матаджи, электричество не знаю точно, каждый раз по разному плотим по мере использовании. но если даже не использовать в месяц 50-60 руппий

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

Харе Кришна Марал! а как у вас получается не пользоваться электричеством?
в жаркий сезон это ж нереально!хотя студенческая жизнь наверно отличается от домохозяйской..холодильник,кондеры,фены круглосуточно крутятся.в сезон дождей батарея солнечная слабо воду греет-тоже электичество.
зимой-даффсамые маленьие счета..только сколько ее,той зимы :mig:

----------


## Maral Alim

я имела в виду когда на каникулы не живем на месте а выезжаем куда то. да, студенческая жизнь более скромнее, ну это зависит от человека. есть мои друзья у которых и холодилник, и компьютер, гейзер и тому подобное. они где то 200-300 руппий плотят. у меня все продукты на каждый день. да, по поводу сезон дождей, немного холодновато, интересно как сами местные люди живут? имеют печки? хотя не встречала такого. или слышала что они топят какосовые кожуры. так ли это?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Так что, получается, в Индии в жару без электричества всё, смертушка?

----------


## Maral Alim

> Так что, получается, в Индии в жару без электричества всё, смертушка?


 вроде такого. но в юге не так уж жарко и не слишком холодно. но в принципе кому как. мне например холод России кажется смертушкой, жару можно хоть как то терпеть. а так люди здесь пользуються вентиляторами, вездеееее их можно найти.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

мы за электричество обычно платим 2-3 тыщи в месяц,в жаркий сезон больше.я вот все мечтаю ещё солнечную батарею прикупить,чтоб всю бытовую технику тянула,а пока у нас только воду греет.

Вриндавана Чандра Пр.ну смерть не смерть,но реально очень тяжко.аборигены конечно привычные,не то что я.
у нас ещё район новостроек,электричество постоянно отключают,еслиб не генератор,было бы туго очень.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А почему на юге не так жарко? Это ведь ближе к экватору

----------


## Maral Alim

> А почему на юге не так жарко? Это ведь ближе к экватору


 не а. юг Индии дальше экватора. тут природа всегда зеленая, и круглый год все свежое. фрукты и овощи укрошают каждый уголок городов и селении.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> не а. юг Индии дальше экватора. тут природа всегда зеленая, и круглый год все свежое. фрукты и овощи укрошают каждый уголок городов и селении.


Позвольте, юг Индии дальше от экватора, чем север Индии?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

вот и я озадачилась...у меня по географии 3 была.пойду посмотрю

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

во посмотрела,экватор проходит через Индонезию.чтоб Южная Индия была дальше от экватора.он бы должен через Индию проходить... :doom:

----------


## Сундаралал дас

В какое?

----------


## Maral Alim

> Позвольте, юг Индии дальше от экватора, чем север Индии?


эх, я то думала что экватор проходит где Бангладеш и Непал. да общение многое значеть. не знаю почему в юге погода такая - не сильно переменчивая.

----------


## Dvija Haridas das

> Ну я так понял, что за 20-30 долларов в день можно "шиковать" ))


 Харибол Вайшнавы!
Предлагаю хороший отдых возле Карпат, город Ивано-Франковск или Луцк или Киев, Украина. Цена 50у.е в сутки с человека.
В оплату входит:
Проживание в комфортабельной квартире со всеми удобствами. Душ с гарячей водой, стиральная машинка, интернет кабельный безлимит. 
Питание 3х разовое, (рис басмати, маш дал, бананы, кокосы, молоко и сметана которую когда я попробовал впервые понял почему Кришна воровал сливки)
Службы в храме, киртаны каждый день.
Повар который вам всё купит и приготовит.
Прогулки в Карпатах.
И это действительно всё можно ин Украина.

Просто не удержался про 30 уе./в сутки в ДЕШЕВОЙ Индии, это чёто перегиб.  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink: 
 за такие деньги можно без напряга жить в Европе - возле Радхадеша. Или это просто с белых столько берут или в Москве совсем всё так плохо :stena:  :stena:

----------


## Вишишта даса

В Индии можно жить дёшево, если знать как. Обычно те, кто живут долго, не снимают гостиниц. Года три назад мы снимали квартиру во Вриндаване за 2000 рупий в месяц, включая электричество. В пяти минутах от храма. В Майапуре тоже можно достаточно дёшево снять квартиру, если на долгий срок. С питанием тоже намного дешевле, чем в России. В среднем я тратил 1,5-2 тыс рупий в месяц (это если шиковать). В аскетичные времена тратил 400 рупий. Овощи очень дешёвые были. Картошку,если покупать 10 кг в сезон то по 2 рупии за кг можно было. Сейчас по 5 рупий... Если едите на короткий срок, то дёшево жить не получится, т.к. чтобы самому себе готовить нужно купить кучу вещей. На короткий срок по дешёвке жильё тоже не получится снять. 

Что касается, как добраться от аэропорта до ж.д. вокзала в Дели, то сейчас там сделали шикарное метро. 



Доехать стоит 80 рупий и едет всего полчаса где-то. Только вот на том базаре напротив вокзала, что-то не припомню дхоти и курт в продаже.

----------


## Джива

дешевле в 3-5 раз, кроме серьезных или импортных вещей
например новый мотоцикл 120кубиков стоит 20000руб
а тачка типа нашей калины 8000$
зато за 2300$(один лакх) можно купить новый вот такой грузовик!  :good: 


мой знакомый работает в Делли в аэропорте(куда все прилетают) охранником
получает 4500рупий в месяц(3000руб)
за 2000рупий в месяц снимает квартиру в Делли, 1500 тратит на еду и покупку вещей(одежда сотовый и т.д.) и 1000рупий откладывает в качестве накоплений на счет в банке...

на Радхакунде можно снять комнату(туалет на улице) за 200рублей в мес
можно снять дом, 2 комнаты, кухня, санузел, небольшой участок земли за 2000руб в мес
качан капусты диаметром с компакт диск, я купил за 1 рупию(70копеек)

полтора кило буйволинного масла - 220рублей
полтора литра молока - 20рублей
полтора килограма манго - 25рублей
полтора кг Гхи - 320рублей
2литра пепси 40рублей
0.6литра пепси 17рублей
доехать на автобусе Делли-Чатигра(170км) 73рубля дальше за 7-15рублей на выбор любая точка Враджа-Дхамы
в Делли автобусы по городу 3-7рублей, ступенчато зависит от дальности и качества автобуса, есть эксклюзивные за 10рублей с евро-кондиционером

сотовый - 700рублей, симка - 2-7 руб за 2 копии паспорта и визы, 35рублей за симку - будут на счету,
звонок месный 30копеек,
в россию 7руб с сотового, 14руб с платного автомата в магазине(называется STD),  5руб из нитернет кафе (типа скайпа, но связь отличная)

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

не верю я,что квартиру в Дели можно снять за 2000 рупий в месяц.стандартная цена за 2 ВНК-это от 12 тысяч плюс залог хозяину в сумме 12.000 х на 9 месяцев.может речь идет о комнате в хостеле.не думаю что это вариант для россиян,которые едут в Индию.опять же где он питается?не думаю что для руссо туристо  двухразовое питание в уличных перевозках-это хороший вариант.мой муж может иногда что-то оттуда скушать,но мне-никогда не разрешает.

у нас в провинции аренда 1 ВНК стоит от 2х тысяч рупий-в непристижном районе.

а цены которые Вы приводите,это какой давности???
у нас вот сейчас: 
400 грамм масла буйволиного 240 рупий,это в рублях сколько??180??
картошка сейчас 10 рублей за кг,огурцы хорошие ок 70 рублей за кг..
манго тоже зависит от сезона,в позапрошлом году от 40 рупий за кг,в прошлом от 60.в этом еще дороше будет.а электручество уже сейчас в 2 раз дороже,чем в России-у нас до нового года в Самаре стоил 2,55 киловат-это около 10 центов.здесь-в Индии-полных 20 центов.а бензин сейчас почти 50 рублей-75 рупий.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Если вопрос про квартиру ко мне, то я про Вриндаван говорил. Про Дели ничего не знаю.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

не к Вам Вишишта,вопрос к Дживе .по ценам на продукты тоже.

----------


## Джива

дешевое жилье для тех кто живет долго в одном месте, для остальных 100рупий в сутки абсолютный минимум
манго в июле стоило 25рупий во Вриндаване повсеместно, 20рупий в Манали, я даже коров им кормил, они так смешно косточку выплевывают  :crazy: 

320рупий - килограм ГХИ в железной банке, сьел за пару недель, оно в еде в любом количестве... ну короче кашу маслом не испортиш...

идеальный свет(от мощного генератора в дорогом отеле) стоил в июне 6.25рупий(14центов),
а государственный(с дырками по несколько часов), как мне авторитетно обьяснили во "ВриндЭнерго", государство отпустит любому желающему по 3 рупии,но не менее 1000квт.ч в месяц.

мой друг за 20 рупий купил во вриндаване вот такой сувенир пока мы ждали такси
стартовая цена была 650!
-а как ты до 20 сторговался?
-а я просто долго повторял, ноу, твенти рупис!
http://anatoly-kunaev.livejournal.com/61867.html
она и правда за 400руб продается  :rgunimagu: 
http://venediktovgallery.com/index.p...ypage.tpl.html


но эта, имейте ввиду, 
если вы вышли из Ганготри, в новой курте, то все цены удваиваются до первой стирки в Ямуне!  :acute:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> дешевое жилье для тех кто живет долго в одном месте, для остальных 100рупий в сутки абсолютный минимум


с трудом себе представляю условия за 100 рупий в сутки во Вриндаване.мы жили за 300-в Читра Ашраме-комната с заношенным матрацом на полуторной кровати,без кондера естесстна,без электричества примерно 10 часов в сутки,без горячей воды и с крыской,приходящей в гости..

----------


## Джива

ну так известный факт...

----------


## Вишишта даса

> с трудом себе представляю условия за 100 рупий в сутки во Вриндаване.мы жили за 300-в Читра Ашраме-комната с заношенным матрацом на полуторной кровати,без кондера естесстна,без электричества примерно 10 часов в сутки,без горячей воды и с крыской,приходящей в гости..


Читракут находится рядом с ИСККОН поэтому и цены такие. В других местах Вриндавана гораздо дешевле - пропорционально удалённости от храма.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

дык там не только преданные живут.в Читра. у них там свои программы,до нашего храма им дела нет.но плюхать в темноте на мангала арати,или по жарище до кУда-то я тоже не согласная.

----------


## Джива

а не согласен жить только в конторе с "чёртом"
щас во Вриндаване моднее чем Кришну стало "лейбл чёрта" вешать

"бабушка а почему у тебя такие большие рога и клыки?
а это внучёк, чтобы тебя от всяких демонов защищать!"

вайшнавы для защиты вешают Нарасимху...

красная матовая лампочка кстати не такая существенная подстава... кстати даже в ИСКОН Мандир она просочилась как-то  :mig:

----------

